# OptiGen DNA test



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

I came across this on a miniature breeder website they say they have been testing since 2003. Can anyone explain to me what it is? what it screens for and how reliable it is. 

Also what tests should I expect from toy and miniature breeders?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

OptiGen - prcd-PRA Test - canine genetic testing
OptiGen - prcd-PRA Test - canine genetic testing
The OptiGen prcd-PRA Test

 Breed Links
Breeding Strategies

The OptiGen prcd-PRA test is a DNA-based test that helps you avoid one form of Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA). PRA refers to a group of diseases that cause the retina of the eye to degenerate slowly over time. The result is declining vision and eventual blindness. “prcd” stands for “progressive rod-cone degeneration” which is the type of PRA known in several breeds. AFTER reading the information on this page, you can link to information specifically about the breed in which you are interested.

Genetic Registries – genetic registries have been established for several breeds. For these breeds results are shared with OFA, CERF or with a breed designated registry. We have noted below with an asterisk which breeds are included. This policy applies only to those registries that are in effect at the time the test is requested.

prcd-PRA TestPoodle
For: Toy and Miniature Poodles

prcd-PRA - Test General Information
Breeding Strategies
Breed Links

More than one form of PRA in Poodles:
The prcd gene is the cause of most but not all cases of PRA in Poodles. There appears to be at least two different genetic forms of PRA in Poodles, even though the clinical signs of PRA in all diseased dogs are very similar. One form cannot be distinguished from another form based on a clinical exam. This is significant – a dog that is Normal/Clear for prcd-PRA could still be at risk for having or carrying another form of PRA.

Predominant form of PRA in Poodles:
The exact frequency of prcd-PRA compared to other types of PRA in the Poodle is not known. We do know that prcd-PRA is frequent and is the predominant form, causing 75% or more of all PRA cases in Toy and Miniature Poodles. More information on its frequency will be gathered as more dogs are tested.

Eye exams:
While annual eye exams by veterinary ophthalmologists are recommended for all breeds, this is especially important for Toy and Miniature Poodles since there is more than one form of PRA known to affect the breed.

Testing PRA affected Poodles:
Research on Poodles is continuing in order to identify the remaining gene(s) that cause other types of PRA. You can help if you have a Poodle that has a documented diagnosis of PRA. OptiGen will test dogs that have a CERF or a clinical exam report by a certified veterinary ophthalmologist (ACVO or ECVO diplomate or comparable) stating that PRA has been diagnosed. The owner can submit the dog’s blood sample with a copy of exam records, along with the dog’s pedigree and a statement permitting use of this dog’s blood sample for research purposes if it tests clear for prcd-PRA. There is no charge for testing PRA-affected dogs.

Genetic Registry:
The Poodle Club of America Foundation (PCAF) has an agreement with the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) to have OFA establish a database of results of the OptiGen test. Breeders who wish to list the Normal/Clear or Carrier results of their tests must submit the report they receive from OptiGen to OFA and pay a $15 fee to OFA. Their information will be entered into OFA’s DNA-based genetic database and they will receive an OFA certificate. All information in the database is publicly available. There is no charge to enter an Affected test result into the database.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you very much that was very helpful 

The Kennel club (im in the UK) has a scheme called assured breeders where they have to perform and publish the results of breed specific health tests. Eye tests (i think that one) was a part of that for pretty much all the breeds I've looked at. 

I was just wondering whether this breeder was doing something more they made it sound like it was something that breeders don't normally do. 

Thanks again, 

Do you know anything about luxating patella?
At what age and what grade is it acceptable for a dog to have it?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There's a great site where you can get lots of reliable information about health testing for all three poodle varieties. Check it out! 
Versatility In Poodles
Versatility In Poodles

Info on luxating patellas
http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/FactSheetPatellar.pdf


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Health testing in the UK can be rather different to the standard US tests. PRA is standard for many breeds where there is a reliable DNA test available. As far as I know there is, as yet, no recognised testing UK scheme for luxating patellas in the UK - this is a conformation problem where the shape of the knee joint means that the knee can "pop" out of place. It is particularly prevalent in small breed dogs. While it can happen as a result of injury it is usually an inherited condition - I would avoid buying a pup from parents showing signs of luxating patellas, and would want to see a vet certificate that the parents are clear in toy breeds.

The KC Assured Breeders Sceme is helpful to some extent, but you still need to do your homework!


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh i see I thought luxating patella was like hip dysplasia as it is also a sign of age.


----------

